# Opera singers, escape artists, road runners, tree dwellers and more



## Spear (May 8, 2016)

I'm sure every flock has one or more of these types in it.

The Opera singer: Always has a song or any occasion not only for eggs.

The Escape artist: The one hen that is always getting out of the coop and being found where is not allowed.

The Road runner: Goes everywhere at a run.

The Tree dweller: Always wants to be up in the trees or on top of the coop or anywhere high up.

The Chicken little: Always freaking out about anything! A cloud just passed in front of the sun!! Run and hide!!

The Glutton: Food food! Give me more food!

I'm sure you all can name a few more... LOL


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

The Complainer: Always vocalizing some complaint or other.

I had one of those and always knew who it was because it only stopped at bedtime.


----------



## WeeLittleChicken (Aug 31, 2012)

The Jockey - always trying to ride the human (or dog, or horse...) 

The Mother Hen - Constantly broody. 

The Suspicious One - Doesn't like anyone but their usual care takers - skulks around the shadows giving the stink eye when someone new is around. 


Fun game!


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Spear, what a good idea for a post!

I have to think............


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I am still trying to figure out good labels for my birds.


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

The Caninechicken-has species identity issues


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

The moaner- moans all the time for no reason.
The squatter-squats all year -must be desperate.
The overworked man of the coop-his hen flock has doubled recently and he walks around in a daze not knowing how to deal with it.
The clueless airhead-forgets to come for treats because she's taking an extra long dust bath, runs late coming in at night and can't see in the dark.
The sly one- roo who calls the girls like he found a tasty treat but is faking just to get the girls to come thinking he might get lucky.
The business woman-Buff Orp who is mega serious about her job laying eggs and knows she's a professional.
The opportunists- can't dig a hole for a plant without them coming to help me when I turn my back. 
The vain one- walks on narrow beam away from me and asks "is my butt too big?"


----------

